# Installer XBMC en vidéo



## medievil13 (3 Février 2011)

J'ai réaliser une petite vidéo et un Tuto pour installer XBMC sur votre apple TV 2:
http://www.macgeek13.com/article-installer-xbmc-sur-son-apple-tv-2-66397159.html

Amusez vous bien


----------



## vooss (24 Février 2011)

Salut Medievi13...

Pour commencer, merci beaucoup pour ton tuto qui est parfait et qui m'a été d'un immense secours )

Toutefois, j'aurais une question à te poser ;

Quand je veux selection ma source.. je n'ai pas le fichier "Workgroup" comme toi ou sont listés tes appareils !!

Pourtant j'ai la même configuration que toi.. Box, Mac, TC... donc au final je peux pas selectionner de source.

Ma ATV est pourtant connectée à mon réseau car j'ai accès à ma musique, photo via iTunes..

As-tu une petite idée ?? dois-je activer une fonction dans XBMC ??

Merci d'avance


----------

